# Faggots vs. Gentleman



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

*WARNING:* The following content maybe too extreme in cyber-bulling nature for viewers under the age of 70 who are either nagging hags that pucker up for pictures, fuddy-duddies who suffer from REDDICK syndrome, D-Lusional queers who inject themselves for video purposes instead of developing muscle, DOMasses who are too sensitive for their own good, Cunt Jackoffs who delete reasonable and classy posts, Zapnuts that crawl out of gutter drains to hassle superior beings, or hallucinatory fuckwits who believe they're a reincarnation of Roman leader Ceasar and try establishing online Palaces for Male Infactuation and Solicitation.




OK so now the public has been alerted of what's to come, let's get this shiznik started.




sassy69 said:


> Truth. I think they mostly worrying about whether or not what they do in the gym makes them appear to have a bigger dick.


 


SloppyJ said:


> That's why i wear spandex in the gym!


 


Gentleman said:


> Its likely she didn't mean that as a compliment.


 


SloppyJ said:


> It's likely that my massive buldge intimidates you while I'm doing deadlifts. Sometimes I like to drag the barbell across it while I'm doing shrugs to get a little chub.


 


sassy69 said:


> This is sort of creepy coming from a guy who calls himself "SloppyJ" LOL!


 

Well not much to say, looks like Sassy took care of matters for me.

LOL @ SloppyJockstrap thinking his retired swimmers body intimidates someone.

But hell , maybe I just insulted retired swimmers. I'm sorry. They were great Olympians.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your pathectic Son, No matter how much you try to take it out on the fine folks at I.M. the fact that mommy was a whore and daddy fondled your balls until you were eight years old ain't going to make you better. Seek help Son, Get right, Someone out there might like you one day, you just have to keep looking.
> 
> 
> Is that understood?


 
I understand that your penis irritations are getting out of hand.

Have a doctor who isn't disgusted by you check that out ASAP.



Zaphod said:


> How's your Colin Farrell obsession going?


 
How's your Captain America fetish going, geek boy or girl?

You dream of some stripper dressing up or down and fucking you on that shield?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

DYNASTYinc said:


> negged him again


 


DYNASTYinc said:


> got him again! negged


 
What you don't got is a life worth remembering.


Slug.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> One of the most pathetic people on the Internet are the ones that talk shit about others pictures, but never post their own. Just as pathetic are the people that talk shit about people on a site for building people up.


 
Settle down sweetcheeks, its really not that serious.

I'm having fun and killing some spare time.

You uptight muthafuckers need to untangle your panties.

Change your tampons or something to become less high-strung.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't forget about a creature who seems to either be perpetually constipated or on her period.



DecaConfusion said:


> Addressing every comment at you???
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoYDRM...36470025v3_480x480_Front_padToSquare-true.jpg


 

Pretty much, Einstein.

Its called, not being a punk. 

Something you wouldn't understand little lady.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 13, 2011)

rofl...this should be good.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


>


 

I knew your noggin was hollow, but wow, this empty huh?

Well at least you have big boobs to fall back on, umm, right?



Otherwise you're a lost cause.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Anything Goes* WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! *All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here.* Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2011)

you don't expect us to actually read what you say anymore do you?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Can't forget about a creature who seems to either be perpetually constipated or on her period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

8 hours on IM?? U started at noon and ur still at it w people...dreaming up ur usual literature??  Wow!! - "passing some free time" u said earlier too - really??  ------>


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 13, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


>



^^^^^^^^This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 13, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ^^^^^^^^This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 13, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Settle down sweetcheeks, its really not that serious.
> 
> I'm having fun and killing *some spare time*.
> 
> ...



Spare time refers to the time you have left after actually doing something...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

SHOCKING !!! Another Sissified Infraction For Lil Ole Me.

Dear Gentleman,

You have received an infraction at IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
Your post directed at GMO's avatar is what I'd call insulting. Perhaps GMO was not insulted, however my avatar is of the same individual and, hey, I feel... insulted.

Please refrain from insulting member of this board outside of Anything Goes. Thank you.

Signed,


_A Governator dicksucker 4 LIfe - Cunt James_


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you don't expect us to actually read what you say anymore do you?


 

Woman you need to stop tripping.

You know if you saw me in reality you would give up your pussy to me immediately.

But fortunately I don't lower myself to accepting housemaids who are well past their prime.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> 8 hours on IM?? U started at noon and ur still at it w people...dreaming up ur usual literature?? Wow!! - "passing some free time" u said earlier too - really?? ------>


 
YAWN.

Not even worth a lengthy response.



Gissurjon said:


> Spare time refers to the time you have left after actually doing something...


 
What excatly consumes most of your time, besides sticking your butt
out on squats and deadlifts for your training buddies to admire in the gym??
Performing blowjobs is one, so what else? Cleaning jockstraps with your tongue perhaps?

I know nothing you do would make me want to trade lifestyles with you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Now THIS was AWESOME !!



GearsMcGilf said:


> Even with all the beers I've sunk, I still never could develop a belly quite like yours.
> 
> You need to change that handle to D-Gutsky spermbank.


 


D-Gutsky FOR THE WIN.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> YAWN.
> 
> Not even worth a lengthy response.
> 
> ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> *WARNING:* The following content maybe too extreme in cyber-bulling nature for viewers under the age of 70 who are either nagging hags that pucker up for pictures, fuddy-duddies who suffer from REDDICK syndrome, D-Lusional queers who inject themselves for video purposes instead of developing muscle, DOMasses who are too sensitive for their own good, Cunt Jackoffs who delete reasonable and classy posts, Zapnuts that crawl out of gutter drains to hassle superior beings, or hallucinatory fuckwits who believe they're a reincarnation of Roman leader Ceasar and try establishing online Palaces for Male Infactuation and Solicitation.
> 
> So your basicly banning yourself from your own thread. Classic


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Gentleman said:
> 
> 
> > *WARNING:* The following content maybe too extreme in cyber-bulling nature for viewers under the age of 70 who are either nagging hags that pucker up for pictures, fuddy-duddies who suffer from REDDICK syndrome, D-Lusional queers who inject themselves for video purposes instead of developing muscle, DOMasses who are too sensitive for their own good, Cunt Jackoffs who delete reasonable and classy posts, Zapnuts that crawl out of gutter drains to hassle superior beings, or hallucinatory fuckwits who believe they're a reincarnation of Roman leader Ceasar and try establishing online Palaces for Male Infactuation and Solicitation.
> ...


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> YAWN.
> 
> Not even worth a lengthy response.
> 
> ...



Post some pics bitch


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Zapslim said:


> What would you expect from a genetically short-changed moron?


 
You haven't finished cleaning the garbage from your gutter home with your mouth.

Get to it scumwad, and don't come into my threads until its done or your posts become relevent.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> *WARNING:* The following content maybe too extreme in cyber-bulling nature for viewers under the age of 70 who are either nagging hags that pucker up for pictures, fuddy-duddies who suffer from REDDICK syndrome, D-Lusional queers who inject themselves for video purposes instead of developing muscle, DOMasses who are too sensitive for their own good, Cunt Jackoffs who delete reasonable and classy posts, Zapnuts that crawl out of gutter drains to hassle superior beings, or hallucinatory fuckwits who believe they're a reincarnation of Roman leader Ceasar and try establishing online Palaces for Male Infactuation and Solicitation.





REDDOG309 said:


> So your basicly banning yourself from your own thread. Classic


 
A piece of chewing gum stuck to the bottom of a shoe is more logical than your comprehension.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

What the fuck does that mean spermbank


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Again your getting weak.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Post some pics bitch


 
Answer my question schmuck.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> What the fuck does that mean spermbank


 
Exactly my point you're an incomprehensible scatter-brained goon.

Means someone stepping on chewing gum and it getting stuck makes more sense than you.


UNDERSTAND what I'm typing to you now, simpleton?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Not really can you break that down a little more so I can understand better?
Please?


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> What the fuck does that mean spermbank



And he's always open to take deposits.  Orally and anally.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> And he's always open to take deposits.  Orally and anally.



Thats what hes here searching for.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably a hobby he picked up in juvie.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Answer my question schmuck.



my bad sir! answer to your question is no.

now post some pics bitch


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> my bad sir! answer to your question is no.
> 
> now post some pics bitch


 
That's not an answer, that's a cowardly cop out! I expected as much.





Little Wing said:


> if you think i'm a prude you don't know shit about women. maybe your wife is a lot kinkier than you could ever imagine....


 


Little Wing said:


> hardly. i hung out with the sports kids cuz i played basketball and softball and the druggies cuz i partied.


 
All of sudden you seem a lot more manily than I could have imagined.

Although your face is kind of butch, so maybe I shouldn't be so suprised.













LOL @ YOU knowing anything about the sexy woman's mindset.


*FUNNY SHIT !!!!!*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> pfffft




Your virginity breeds mites, much like a cheese. Thou whoreson mandrake, thou art fitter to be worn in my cap than to wait at my heels.


i'll try and save this epically monotonous thread

at least this is witty and entertaining. 

Shakespearean Insulter


[SIZE=+2][/SIZE]


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Your virginity breeds mites, much like a cheese. Thou whoreson mandrake, thou art fitter to be worn in my cap than to wait at my heels.
> 
> 
> i'll try and save this epically monotonous thread
> ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Son If we were embarressed by pics of ourselves then we would be like you and not post pics. 

I also think Little Wing looks pretty hot in that photo and if she does some of the things she talks about on here then I wouldn't mind taking her out for a spin. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing is indeed hot!  Not perfect, but that's what makes her hot along with her boldness.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 14, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> And he's always open to take deposits.  Orally and anally.



I'm thinking this is what his last gear shipment from Analpharma looked likeView attachment 33441


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 14, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I'm thinking this is what his last gear shipment from Analpharma looked likeView attachment 33441


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> pics of exlax practicing his open wide for the cock move




I would not have such a heart in my bosom, for the dignity of the whole body.
Taken from: Macbeth


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Son If we were embarressed by pics of ourselves then we would be like you and not post pics.
> 
> I also think Little Wing looks pretty hot in that photo and if she does some of the things she talks about on here then I wouldn't mind taking her out for a spin.
> 
> Just sayin.....


 
A man in your position should be glad any woman would be seen in public with you.

Now that your "wife" is tired of you, I think you and Little Wit should hook up soon.

But just know that if you two strike up a relationship, she'll be the one wearing the pants.

Just saying.



Zaphod said:


> Little Wing is indeed hot! Not perfect, but that's what makes her hot along with her boldness.


 
Fuck you are epically stupid.

You consider nagging to be a form of boldness?

I bet the last dildo saleman you cleaned the gutter for was bold too, right?

Useless piece of oxygen-wasting trash.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


>



and don't expect me to act like you and be a  little ass raped sissy boy  and change my pics or sig to some new celebrity 20 seconds after  someones makes fun. 

jokes on you stupid. you don't dare to post your own pics. the girl in the pic, the OLD LADY in the pic, has more balls than you creampuff. lol indeed.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Witless Protection Bitch said:


> I would not have such a heart in my bosom, for the dignity of the whole body.
> Taken from: Macbeth


 

















I can see a little family resemblence.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wide In The Hips said:


> and don't expect me to act like you and be a little ass raped sissy boy and change my pics or sig to some new celebrity 20 seconds after someones makes fun.
> 
> jokes on you stupid. you don't dare to post your own pics. the girl in the pic, the OLD LADY in the pic, has more balls than you creampuff. lol indeed.


 

So yes, you indeed would be the "man" in the relationship with REDDOG??


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Fuck exlax is stupid.
> 
> Exlax considers nagging to be a form of entertainment????



what exactly do you do here besides nag, rag, bitch, grumble, growl, complain, shit yourself, complain, piss, moan, bitch, shit yourself some more, growl, complain, complain, complain...???? 

i've been here a long time and did a lot more than go after your fucking troll ass getting banned. you know ONE trick, acting like a cunt. i CAN be one when given cause to be but i've been a lot more than that here too  ALL you aspire to be here is a cunt because your fragile little ego hates bodybuilders and i call that cause.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I can see a little resemblence.



what, between it's ability to spell and yours? retard. try again. it's resemblance.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> So yes, you indeed would be the "man" in the relationship with REDDOG??




a woman knows how to treat a man like a man *and* how to discipline an out of control kid like you. you need your ass kicked. i'm pretty sure Reddog doesn't act like a little kid having a tantrum all day and seeing as how it's the ocean behind him in the pic you hate so much we could prob spend some pleasant time together. i doubt you're capable of being more than your little one dimensional raging child self.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 14, 2011)

I kinda find Little Wing attractive - works for me!






Get em, girl!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I kinda find Little Wing attractive - works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Little Wing?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Is that Little Wing?


 

I sure hope so....!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

@ Aries 1, no it's some celebrity i wish i looked like. of course it's me. this is me sitting at my comp talking to you fools, i guess the big eyes n the milk bags MIGHT resemble the cow slightly. lets see you post a pic of yourself or exlax post one.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> @ Aries 1, no it's some celebrity i wish i looked like. of course it's me. this is me sitting at my comp talking to you fools, i guess the big eyes n the milk bags MIGHT resemble the cow slightly. lets see you post a pic of yourself or exlax post one.


Wasting your time asking for his pic. He's never posted a pic since I've known him(a few years).

As for my pic, wouldn't you rather I stay a little mysterious? I assure you it is rather unimpressive.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

in high school i was a real dog though.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> it is rather unimpressive.



we all are that's the thing. it's the internet but we are real people and a lot of us post our real pics. i doubt anyone here would hate his looks as much as i think he hates his own. those pics are late 20's btw. my profile n pic at my comp are recent. i have hs pic but no scanner. was about the same with bigger boobs cuz of puberty hormones probably.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> in high school i was a real dog though.


 

Nah - u'd still get it in high school!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 14, 2011)

These threads are pretty funny with GenitalMan on ignore list


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 14, 2011)

I would still punch present LWs pooper for her while past LW watched.  Just sayin.  Nothing wrong with getting older.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> These threads are pretty funny with GenitalMan on ignore list



Thier even better when genitalman is not online to respond with his nonsense.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> in high school i was a real dog though.



i would absolutely fuck that 80's dew right off you...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> in high school i was a real dog though.


 

I don't think SO.  I would have Knocked boots with you!  

This photo from 1976


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I don't think SO.  I would have Knocked boots with you!
> 
> This photo from 1976



i was being facetious, i don't think i was a dog in high school. would be  funny to have a thread where all us oldies post hs pics.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i was being facetious, i don't think i was a dog in high school. would be  funny to have a thread where all us oldies post hs pics.



I don't know LW, I mean don't we catch enough shit for the pics we post now. JFC some of the pics I have of me in the 70's are best kept in drawer. 
But I will look around for some this weekend. And the pic I posted of you above was sweet nips and daisy dukes


----------



## ceazur (Jul 14, 2011)

ill post my highschool pics.hmm thats like 3 years old tho


----------



## Curt James (Jul 14, 2011)

ceazur said:


> ill post my highschool pics.hmm thats like 3 years old tho



lol

Three years? My high school pics are three _decades_ old.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> lol
> 
> Three years? My high school pics are three _decades_ old.




watch who calling young private!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And the pic I posted of you above was sweet nips and daisy dukes


----------



## jagbender (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I don't know LW, I mean don't we catch enough shit for the pics we post now. JFC some of the pics I have of me in the 70's are best kept in drawer.
> But I will look around for some this weekend. And the pic I posted of you above was sweet nips and daisy dukes


 

At our age who cares!  At least we are "real"


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was one year old in 1976.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> we all are that's the thing. it's the internet but we are real people and a lot of us post our real pics. i doubt anyone here would hate his looks as much as i think he hates his own. those pics are late 20's btw. my profile n pic at my comp are recent. i have hs pic but no scanner. was about the same with bigger boobs cuz of puberty hormones probably.


I assure I'm real even if I don't post pictures.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I assure I'm real even if I don't post pictures.


 
True  Aries1  but  we were referring to our "other" troll    
He thinks he is "all that" but  "no pics" 


Gentleman Pics or STFU


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> a woman knows how to treat a man like a man *and* how to discipline an out of control kid like you. you need your ass kicked.









I would love nothing more than for a mature, confidence, persistant, hot, sexy bitch like you to discipline me.
You can even bring the biggest paddle you can find with air-holes in it and everything, and just wale away on me.

And after you satisfy your lust for exercising your powers of authority and live out your dominatrix fantasy, I will then have free access to your pussy and I'll show you I'm more of a man than the ancient REDDOG could ever hope to be, and that's only giving 70% effort on my part.

Sounds like more of a win-win situation for you than me, but whatever.




Aries1 said:


> Wasting your time asking for his pic. He's never posted a pic since I've known him(a few years).


 
Aries you're cool and all, but you haven't known me for years.

I only discovered your existence on this forum back in May '11.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thier even better when genitalman is not online to respond with his nonsense.


 

Woof Woof, the old hound dog is looking for someone to toss him a bone.


*PATHETIC.* Someone needs to give you a flea bath instead.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Aries you're cool and all, but you haven't known me for years.
> 
> I only discovered your existence on this forum back in May '11.


Of course I have, Schmedward. Remember me now?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)

tl;dr


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> tl;dr


 
Nice of you to join the party FAGGOT.



Your sister is quite the retard huh?

Next time buy her roller skates for her birthday.

A better chance she's smart enough not to fall off that.

Highly optimistic.


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

^ Stay off the roads you destructive dimwit. ^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Woof Woof, the old hound dog is looking for someone to toss him a bone.
> 
> 
> *PATHETIC.* Someone needs to give you a flea bath instead.



Good one Genitalman, I called you pathetic yesterday and I see your useing the new word you learned. Bravo spermbank, Bravo


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Good one Genitalman, I called you pathetic yesterday and I see your _*useing*_ the new word you learned. Bravo spermbank, Bravo


Spellcheck can be a useful tool, Peepaw.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Spellcheck can be a useful tool, Peepaw.



Your more into dick check Spanky


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Good one Genitalman, I called you pathetic yesterday and I see your useing the new word you learned. Bravo spermbank, Bravo


 
The last 20 years of your life have been more dreddful than the previous 30.




Aries1 said:


> Spellcheck can be a useful tool, Peepaw.


 

LOL Classic ownage.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh yeah classic ownage


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Oh yeah classic ownage


 
Its actually getting way too easy to do it REDDUNCE.

Hysterically EASY.

You need to step your game up about 99% starting now.


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)

Gentleman's girl:


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Of course I have, Schmedward. Remember me now?




View attachment 33459


----------



## jagbender (Jul 14, 2011)

How can this be? 



Gentleman said:


> Aries you're cool and all, but you haven't known me for years.
> 
> I only discovered your existence on this forum back in *May '11*.


 







Genitalman  Join date *June 2011*


proof of reincarnation! 



Kind of like Herpes, just keeps coming back and is a real pain in the Dick!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I'm having penis withdrawl.


 
So Tommy I guess Twist backed out on your one night stand arrangement?

Poor cum-guzzler. You just can't catch a break in your sorry existence huh?



jagbender said:


> How can this be?
> 
> 
> Genitalman Join date *June 2011*
> ...


 
You're way too familar with discomforting symptoms which isn't suprising for your type of build.

I was once here displaying all the "Swagger" that I possessed, so you got that right at least.

Amazed that a featherbrain, blubbery faggot like you knows the meaning of a big world like reincarnation.

Maybe your next physical reformation will something other than a pale hippopotomus.

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> that lil fucker just negged me. give me some reps so i can neg him back


 
I'm calling YOU OUT LIGHTWANKER. 

Stop hiding behind negs and face me in this thread like the other faggots.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I'm calling YOU OUT LIGHTWANKER.
> 
> Stop hiding behind negs and face me in this thread like the other faggots.





hiding behind negs? how about you stop hiding behind a computer screen and take a trip down to the hood in miami. 

*5348 West 16th Avenue
Hialeah, FL 33012*


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> hiding behind negs? how about you stop hiding behind a computer screen and take a trip down to the hood in miami.
> 
> *5348 West 16th Avenue*
> *Hialeah, FL 33012*


 

And if I did you would tuck tail in cowardice and run away like the pussy bitch you are hoping all the male pimps you once served will step in and fight your battles and take care of you like they use to do.

I love Miami but your not even worth the plane fare or bag of peanuts.

So how about instead you tell me why a living toerag like you felt ballsy enough to neg me in the first place?

From what I've read you're one of the most laughable peons to ever invade the IM landscape.




D-Latsky said:


> Are we still on for the posedown? You didnt forget did you?


 
Worse yet, you had this D-Lard-laden, D-Gutsky muthafucker call you out to do something neither of you would be any good at, but it would be amusing like a carnival act.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> And if I did you would tuck tail in cowardice and run away like the pussy bitch you are hoping all the male pimps you once served will step in and fight your battles and take care of you like they use to do.
> 
> I love Miami but your not even worth the plane fare or bag of peanuts.
> 
> ...



excuses excuses is all i hear from you. you got the address. i wont respond to none of your stupidity no more.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> excuses excuses is all i hear from you. you got the address. i wont respond to none of your stupidity no more.


 
Naw because you're too busy crying about World Pharma and D-Gutsky owning your worthless ass.

Thanks for wasting my time even acknowledging an lowly earthworm like you, easily stepped on and forgotten.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I'm calling YOU OUT LIGHTWANKER.
> 
> And D-Lard McGutsky


 

Just for you bitches. I win!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Just for you bitches. I win!





Almost Perfect: Tamer El Guindy

​Tamer "Razor" El GuindyFor information on Tamer visit his Website @ Tamer El Guindy :: 2009 NPC USA Light-Heavyweight Winner






from a blog called almost perfect men. ​
​


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 15, 2011)

See thats the difference, He or they can bust my balls about my pic on here, 
But the thing is, Its really me. I don't internet surf a guys pic and say its me. But look who were dealing with. GentialWart. 

Nice job L.W.  (Apparently my future controlling Misstress)


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

Tamer El Guindy :: 2009 NPC USA Light-Heavyweight Winner

exlax pisses himself calling bodybuilders fake and even points out the fake 
tan so why try and make us think this is him? the guy is very tanned for his posing.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> See thats the difference, He or they can bust my balls about my pic on here,
> But the thing is, Its really me. I don't internet surf a guys pic and say its me. But look who were dealing with. GentialWart.
> 
> Nice job L.W.  (Apparently my future controlling Misstress)



i tell all married guys i require a permission slip from their wives.  lol.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> See thats the difference, He or they can bust my balls about my pic on here,
> But the thing is, Its really me. I don't internet surf a guys pic and say its me. But look who were dealing with. GentialWart.


 
Forum discription still says ANYTHING GOES - not for fragile egos and lack of fortitude.

I have thick-skin, you don't, otherwise you wouldn't be upset and just laugh it off.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Forum discription still says ANYTHING GOES - not for fragile egos and lack of fortitude.
> 
> I have thick-skin, you don't, otherwise you wouldn't be upset and just laugh it off.



You don't have thick skin.  Speaking of skin, all you are is a dried up piece of foreskin that someone forgot to throw away.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Tamer El Guindy :: 2009 NPC USA Light-Heavyweight Winner


 
Fine, you got me.

I just posted that to get under those squabbling nancy boys skins.

Just having fun, I don't care about being better then them, because their nothing.

Nice of you take the time to uncover the truth, you must have run out of knitting forums to read.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Forum discription still says ANYTHING GOES - not for fragile egos and lack of fortitude.
> 
> I have thick-skin, you don't, otherwise you wouldn't be upset and just laugh it off.



Seriously, Have I ever once acted upset? Its me Son, Wheather thats good bad or indifferent, its me. 

And I hear the skin around your asshole isn't so thick anymore its worn pretty thin.
Just sayin.......


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You don't have thick skin.


 
If I don't, then your thick as a brick skull certainly makes up for it.

I take it you've been a hard-headed muthafucker all your life huh?

Guess bouncing from foster home to orphanage to foster home will do that.

Too bad for you, but funny to me.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Seriously, Have I ever once acted upset? Its me Son, Wheather thats good bad or indifferent, its me.
> 
> And I hear the skin around your asshole isn't so thick anymore its worn pretty thin. *<---------*
> 
> .......


 

See that's excatly what I mean, a flaming message or name-calling is what you do everytime.

Sounds an upset soul to me, but whatever, chumps like you are always easy to figure out.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> If I don't, then your thick as a brick skull certainly makes up for it.
> 
> I take it you've been a hard-headed muthafucker all your life huh?
> 
> ...



I may be hard-headed, but your soft skull and thin skin are genetic defects.  If you haven't done so already you need to castrate yourself so you don't pass that shit along.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> See that's excatly what I mean, a flaming message or name-calling is what you do everytime.
> 
> Sounds an upset soul to me, but whatever, chumps like you are always easy to figure out.



Oh so now I'm the one with flaming messages and name calling. 
Dude are you bi-polar?





Wait for it........

















Or Bi-sexual


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Or Bi-sexual



Nah, he's just a fag.  He likes to smoke pole and take it up the crapper.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Naw because you're too busy crying about World Pharma and D-Gutsky owning your worthless ass.
> 
> Thanks for wasting my time even acknowledging an lowly earthworm like you, easily stepped on and forgotten.



With your supposed excellent life style you're wasting your time here.  But since you're just a pimply faced punk who gets his ass kicked every time he leaves the house your only alternative is the internet.  

Maybe you should get a job?  You know, quit sucking your mother's clit.  You're really hampering her income flow.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I may be hard-headed, but your soft skull and thin skin are genetic defects. If you haven't done so already you need to castrate yourself so you don't pass that shit along.


 
You're hopeless.



REDDOG309 said:


> Oh so now I'm the one with flaming messages and name calling.
> Dude are you bi-polar?


 
Like your brother?

Umm, NO.










REDDOG309 said:


> Wait for it........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Like your great grandpappy?

Umm, that would be a HELLO NO.


You still haven't given me the details of your date set up with Little Wing?

Why are you holding back such info? She's apparently to ashame to spell the beans too.

I blame you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> With your supposed excellent life style you're wasting your time here. But since you're just a pimply faced punk who gets his ass kicked every time he leaves the house your only alternative is the internet.
> 
> Maybe you should get a job? You know, quit sucking your mother's clit. You're really hampering her income flow.


 
You're wasting more oxygen than I do my time dealing with you.

I just kill spare time having fun with everyone else.

And at least I had a loving mother, funny you can't say the same.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Seriously, Have I ever once acted upset? Its me Son, Wheather thats good bad or indifferent, its me...


 


			
				Gentleman said:
			
		

> You still haven't given me the details of your date set up with Little Wing?
> 
> Why are you holding back such info? She's apparently to ashame to spell the beans too.
> 
> I blame you.


 

Maybe this is the reason.....



theCaptn' said:


> Im going to tickle her skene's gland and make her gush all over my face!
> 
> Then, tie her up and make her watch me eat a seafood dinner!
> 
> ...


 

You've been scared off by the Captn' who has plans to show her a better time.

What do you say to that? You going to punk out and let him have dibbs?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Zapwaste said:
			
		

> Since you're not better than them and they are nothing, what does that make you?


 
Makes me someone who doesn't answer ridiculous questions.

Learn to read window-licker, then get back to me.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Makes me someone who doesn't answer ridiculous questions.
> 
> Learn to read window-licker, then get back to me.



Because you're too braindead to formulate an answer?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 15, 2011)

people who actually know him assure me gentleman is a skinny black kid. is him pretending 
to be a jerked white guy racist or just completely fucked up?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

this thread got quiet quick...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> people who actually know him assure me gentleman is a skinny black kid. is him pretending
> to be a jerked white guy racist or just completely fucked up?


 hes either black or a wigger. either way, he lives in his moms basement. thats all you need to know.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Because you're too braindead to formulate an answer?


 
Reading will do you wonders someday.



Little Wing said:


> people who actually know him assure me gentleman is a skinny black kid. is him pretending
> to be a jerked white guy racist or just completely fucked up?


 
I'm fucked up?

Yet you listen to imbecilic people who'd lie just to get the lousiest supps/AAS on the market.



Captn'stabbin said:


> this thread got quiet quick...


 
Which leaves you enough time to penatrate Big Ben anus just one more time.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

is it true you are stuck in a wheelchair?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> hes either black or a wigger. either way, he lives in his moms basement. thats all you need to know.


 

There's a small chance we could still be cool with each other.

I want you to think and reconsider being the latest faggot to go down to me.

I exspected more worthy challenges when I started this thread and so far I'm disappointed.

Too easy to rattle and disorientate the mental toughness of the faggots that came before you.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

hahahaha, nice cover up. Im gaping that ass hard, and now you want a truce? bahahahahaha.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> is it true you are stuck in a wheelchair?


 
Is it true you let Ben smoke more cigarettes than you?

I thought you were the man of the relationship?

BTW - you need train your chest + shoulders a lot harder from now on.

They're subpar.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> hahahaha, nice cover up. Im gaping that ass hard, and now you want a truce? bahahahahaha.


 
So you laugh, so I take that as a refusal to my offer.

So be it then, you will be humilated more easily than the rest.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you need to see the thread... Gentleman wants me to spank him


 
You wanted to "discipline" me so I put the offer on the table.

But I knew all along you were full of shit, and just wanted to hassle me some more.

I'm cool with that, this little online spat/flirtation has been more fun with you than recent airheaded females.

I still wish you would lighten up and just relax for the most part, and things could be even better between us.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

yo, back off my lady bitch. shes mine now. she wants a fucking man, not a little prick living in his moms basement.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> either way, he lives in his moms basement. thats all you need to know.


 

BTW post up your pics to back up your fat mouth.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 15, 2011)

*hmmm...*



Gentleman said:


> Just for you bitches.





Gentleman said:


> Fine, you got me.
> 
> I just posted that
> 
> ...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> yo, back off my lady bitch. shes mine now. she wants a fucking man, not a little prick living in his moms basement.


 
Yes she has no use for Zaphod, I already knew that.

I didn't know you had a crush on her though. Shocking.

You will have to fight off REDDOG for her heart.

I only want to be her friend, no sexual interest whatsoever.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Is it true you let Ben smoke more cigarettes than you?
> 
> I thought you were the man of the relationship?
> 
> ...




 It took me awhile and now i finally figured out why you come on the boards and never post a pic or have any clue in regards to training. You are stuck in a wheelchair, what happened...

rofl,  Subpar compared to what?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> BTW post up your pics to back up your fat mouth.


 hahahaha here we go with this shit. listen, bitch, I know you arent going to post shit. If you post a pic, a real one, I will do the same. You dont want to play this game because Im a real mother fucker and regardless of what people say about my pics, Ill still post up.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

tommygunz said:


>


 
You again Tommy?

You haven't had enough? I'm sorry Twist cancelled your prostitution appointment.

But time to move on now, so what's next on your agenda?

You plan buying products that change your build from its current laughable state?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> rofl, Subpar compared to what?


 
Compared to geniune bodybuilders who aren't wannabes.

If I wasn't such a gentleman I could easily put YOU in a wheelchair.




bigbenj said:


> hahahaha here we go with this shit. listen, bitch, I know you arent going to post shit. If you post a pic, a real one, I will do the same. You dont want to play this game because Im a real mother fucker and regardless of what people say about my pics, Ill still post up.


 

No little fuckstick, you started shit with me, so you will go first.

My thread, my rules princess!


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

ok, Ed. I started a thread for you pussy. Ill be waiting.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Compared to geniune bodybuilders who aren't wannabes.
> 
> If I wasn't such a gentleman I could easily put YOU in a wheelchair.



i would make you cry then rape you...You know this wheelchair boy...


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> people who actually know him assure me gentleman is a skinny black kid. is him pretending
> to be a jerked white guy racist or just completely fucked up?



It's definitely odd.  Maybe his real name is Clayton Bigsby?


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I only want to be her friend, no sexual interest whatsoever.



Fag


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Compared to geniune bodybuilders who aren't wannabes.
> 
> If I wasn't such a gentleman I could easily put YOU in a wheelchair.
> 
> ...



Only thing you'd be doing to anyone here is bleeding on them as they break your little body in two.  Pussy.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

zaphod, Im in MI too. what gym you train at?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i would make you cry then rape you...You know this wheelchair boy...


 ^^^truth...especially the rape part. its his finisher.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Compared to geniune bodybuilders who aren't wannabes.
> 
> If I wasn't such a gentleman I could easily put YOU in a wheelchair.
> 
> ...





Gentleman said:


> You again Tommy?
> 
> You haven't had enough? I'm sorry Twist cancelled your prostitution appointment.
> 
> ...



View attachment 33468  Your'e still  you cocknuckle


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> BTW post up your pics to back up your fat mouth.


 

Hold on.....u can't be serious....no way I just read this


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentlefag, I put one up in my thread. go ahead big guy, post yours up now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You again Tommy?
> 
> You haven't had enough? I'm sorry Twist cancelled your prostitution appointment.
> 
> ...


 hello eddie....LONG TIME NO SEE...HOW IS IT GOING?
STILL A CLOSET FAG?
STILL SKINNY SMALL AND WEAK?
STILL BLACK?
OUCHY^^^
STILL LIVING OFF GRAND MAMAS SOCIAL SECURITY?
STILL A VIRGIN?
I DONT MEAN ANAL VIRGIN....I KNOW THAT GOT TOOK LONG AGO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

captn'stabbin said:


> i would make you cry then rape you...you know this wheelchair boy...


 i think ive seen that torso b4


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

lol. glad to see you getting in on this. I think he already ran away


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i think ive seen that torso b4



yep stackndeca here...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 15, 2011)

Gentleman is an IM God!  Too bad he's not online now.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 15, 2011)

bmw said:


>



That's awesome! 

There's a video somewhere of a cop warning a woman to step away from the back of the car because an accident could happen... split second after they move away from the rear of her car? Another vehicle PLOWS into her car. The missed being *smashed *_by moments!_


----------



## bmw (Jul 16, 2011)

I've seen that one.  Too tired to look for it now though.  If I run across it and remember this thread I will poast.


----------



## bmw (Jul 16, 2011)

in the meantime...






this is why I avoid visiting third world countries


----------



## bmw (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> ok, Ed. I started a thread for you pussy. Ill be waiting.


 


bigbenj said:


> Gentlefag, I put one up in my thread. go ahead big guy, post yours up now.


 
Figures.

You need your own thread as a comfort zone and safety net.





DecaConstruction said:


> Hold on.....u can't be serious....no way I just read this


 
Hold on.....you can READ???



*UNBELIEVABLE.*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> BLAH BLAH DUHH DUHH


 
You are _____ ???



GearsMcGilf said:


> Gentleman is an IM God! Too bad he's not online now.


 

Now I am , and I will dominate as usual. No worries!


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 16, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I'm fucked up



No Shit


----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2011)

Genitalman AKA Uncle Pete


----------

